# Opinions on Wii



## Happy Girl (15 Nov 2010)

Am considering getting one for my 12year old for Xmas. I have never actually seen one in action (only on telly) and was looking for any views/opinions on them? They are expensive enough so dont want it to be something novelty wears off in a short time. Also grateful for details of any bargains to be had anywhere for them?


----------



## RonanC (15 Nov 2010)

The Wii is great fun but they now have serious competition from Sony (Playstation Move) and more so from Microsoft with its new Kinect motion sensor.

The novelty factor of the Wii wore off pretty fast in this house, but in saying that, we aint the biggest gamers you'd ever meet so I wouldnt read too much into that.


----------



## priscilla (15 Nov 2010)

Hi Happy girl,

My son and daughter both got a wii, son was about 13 or 14 and never really used it much at all, he would tend to use the computer games much more.
My daughter got one last Christmas and also used it very little, would much prefer to play computer or ds but it is fun if they have friends around.
We set it up in our sitting room because we thought she would be more inclined to use it when it was more visible and also maybe include us adults but it got forgotten about very quickly. I got the wii fitness game but found it a bit frustrating to use as it often didn't recognise my moves.

I also found the sensor bar that sits on the top of the telly a bit flimsy and often fell off the telly and broke, we had to replace ours a few times which is a bit of a pain, we have since read from the net that if you use two night light candles on top of the telly it works instead of the sensor, we've tried ot and it works.

Pricing around on the internet is well worth it, you can buy it on it's own or as a bundle with games or extra nunchungs, so if you do go ahead decide what games you want and how many will play it at the same time. It's more fun with a few people so you will need extra nunchungs. Places to price are argos, tesco, asda, smyths, play.com.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thedaras (15 Nov 2010)

There is one in my house, got great use of it for about a month..then everyone got bored with it,and its a bit of hassle setting it up on the TV.
Never use it now..


----------



## Happy Girl (15 Nov 2010)

Thanks everyone for contributions. General consensus seems to be that novelty factor wears of quickly. Seems like a lot of money to fork out for something that might get used for a few months and get left aside then. Any other suggestions for a 12year old - has Nintendo DSi and older brother has XBox so not going down that route. She is looking for very little to be fair for Xmas & given that this year may be the last year of having a bit of spare cash to spend at Xmas I would like to get something that I think she would really like & get a good bit of use out of.


----------



## Diziet (15 Nov 2010)

We got a Wii last Christmas for my 8 year old and the whole family has had great fun with it. OK, the novelty wore off a bit, but the kids still use it and I still use the Wii fit. I don't regret getting it, it was a great present.


----------



## dmos87 (16 Nov 2010)

I use mine all the time for fitness. I bought the Wii Fit game and board and when its raining outside and I can't get out for a walk (and I have time) I turn it on and work away. I find its great tbh. But I can understand when people say the novelty wears off. 

I wouldn't use it all the time but approx 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Odea (16 Nov 2010)

Our 7 year old grandaughter loves it. Uses it all the time.  Her Dad is now getting the Kinect for Christmas so I would imagine that this might supersede the Wii.


----------



## suemoo1 (16 Nov 2010)

My 10 year old (girl) got it last year and still uses it a couple of times a week, its great fun, have had no problems with it and if weather is bad etc at least a few of them can come into house and play and move around.. not just stuck on front of pc or using dsi.


----------



## NOAH (16 Nov 2010)

get the kinect quick and a few games, argos have it at a good price,  go on you tube like this

hxxttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws0HIiI9IQg


noah

ps  no remotes to break, lose,  no batteries,   or chargers,   sensors to break,  no numcchuks, save yourself a fortune and be really hip


----------



## DB74 (16 Nov 2010)

Do you have to be wired up to play the Kinect?

Would this not make it more awkward to play with friends than a Wii where a remote can just be passed to the next person.


----------



## RonanC (16 Nov 2010)

The Kinect system uses a motion camera/sensor that is positioned in front of you. There are no wires, no controllers, who ever is standing in front of the sensor will be picked up


----------



## huskerdu (16 Nov 2010)

RonanC said:


> The Kinect system uses a motion camera/sensor that is positioned in front of you. There are no wires, no controllers, who ever is standing in front of the sensor will be picked up



True, but they do indicate that it will only work properly in a large room. 

I would not advise anyone to run out and buy one without checking if they
have the space to use it properly.


----------



## RonanC (16 Nov 2010)

huskerdu said:


> True, but they do indicate that it will only work properly in a large room.
> 
> I would not advise anyone to run out and buy one without checking if they
> have the space to use it properly.


 
True, good point !!


----------



## galleyslave (19 Nov 2010)

re an earlier post - if there s a concern over long term use, surely the same concern would apply to any video game system
also, I have no hassle setting it up on my tv, its small, unobtrusive and requires no more trouble to display than switching to CD or sky


----------



## SarahMc (29 Nov 2010)

With the novelty factor wearing off, and people upgrading to the Kinect, there is great value out there on pre-owned Wiis. I have just purchased a package that would cost over €500 new for less than €200. You sacrifice the 12 month warranty, but ime Nintendo customer service is excellent even after the expiration of this.


----------



## foxylady (1 Dec 2010)

The wii is only 160 euro at the moment with two games which is better value than the kinext for xbox as that cost 150 euro and thats on top of what u have already paid for ur xbox


----------



## Mongola (9 Dec 2010)

We got one when we came out, we are both adults, and we must have used it 8 times max, it is great fun but as many people have said before novelty wears off and unless you are a video games fanatic...you won t use it much! The Xbox has proven to be more popular though at home! Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## Happy Girl (9 Dec 2010)

Many thanks everyone for opinions and advice. Have decided not to go with one this year based on all suggestions.


----------



## Dezure (10 Jan 2011)

We have quite a few game consoles in our house, including the Nintendo Wii, Xbox 360 and Sony PS3.  The Nintendo Wii is a lot of fun and very interactive and a good fun way to play.  The graphics are not high definition like the PS3 and Xbox but the gameplay fun factor of the Wii more than makes up for it.  There are also some gaming classic titles for the Wii with the likes of Super Mario and Donkey Kong.

In my opinion, if the children are young, then the Nintendo Wii is a good option.  If they are teenagers and 'serious gamers' then the Sony PS3 and Xbox 360 would make a better choice.


----------

